
Can tourism save wolves in Germany? - Tomte
https://www.dw.com/en/can-tourism-save-wolves-in-germany/a-49486278
======
lm28469
If these tourists are coming from the other side of the world by plane it
might save the wolves but it's still slowly killing the whole planet.

